# Chyna Maintains She Never Used Anabolic Steroids



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2011)

*Chyna Maintains She Never Used Anabolic Steroids*
_By Millard Baker _ ~ source







Joanie ???Chyna??? Laurer continues to maintain that she has never used anabolic steroids. She recently addressed the steroid topic along with questions about her new porn career in an interview appearing in the November 30th issue of Steppin??? Out Magazine.

Laurer told Steppin??? Out that she was lucky she never had to use steroids to attain her muscular physique. She claimed she always had a ???killer monster??? body and wasn???t ever ???conveniently pretty???. Consequently, she has often been asked if she used steroids.

???So right off the bat people were asking me if I took steroids. I didn???t even know what they were talking about,??? Laurer proclaimed her early ignorance of the drugs.

But once she learned about steroids, Laurer claimed her fear of steroids kept her from entering the ???dark world??? that ???few come back from.???

???But steroids were a very dark world. It scared me. I knew about it very early on and I decided to look the other way. I knew some people had to do them and I didn???t judge,??? Chyna told the magazine. ???But I also didn???t want to be a part of that world. I knew I was ugly but inside I was a very feminine woman. Steroids are a lifetime choice that few come back from.???

Laurer is best known for her work as a professional wrestler with the World Wrestling Federation (WWF) between 1997 to 2001. She was billed as ???The Ninth Wonder of the World??? and has been the only WWE Diva to have competed exclusively in the men???s division.

She has since appeared in Playboy and in television reality shows such as ???The Surreal Life??? and ???Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew.???

Most recently she has starred in an adult movie, Vivid Entertainment???s ???Backdoor to Chyna???, released in June 2011 at the age of 40. She has expressed interest at continuing a career as an adult film star.


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol, yeah and iv never wacked my pud!


----------



## independent (Dec 7, 2011)

She'll do porn but wont admit to steroid use, wow.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

Naw, the WWF doesn't use steroids, all those guys er gals are naturally yoked.

Why they don't even take pain killers..


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestling is real.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

have sex with a guy, or watch chyna porn..... yep, have sex with a guy.


----------



## Pahlevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I can tell by the size of her clit/cock!!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 7, 2011)

and LAM is a conservative


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 7, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> wrestling is real.




yes it is


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 7, 2011)

she is sexy..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> she is sexy..




Gay.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> she is sexy..



I thought you were a crack smoker, now I know.


----------



## meow (Dec 7, 2011)

China's adams apple is the size of a softball... may'be she uses test booster.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

Errrgh, I must break you!


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

He definitely used Steroids...probably still does.  Does He do gay porn?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 7, 2011)

Chyna = He/Him, She/Her?  I'll go with "IT."  

Therefore, if "IT" never used AAS, then I am "IT's" Irish uncle.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know. Aren't some girls born with clits the size of an infants penis?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 7, 2011)

i fapped to her playboy pics when i was younger, not gonna lie


----------



## deadlifter405 (Dec 7, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i fapped to her playboy pics when i was younger, not gonna lie


 
OMG! I'm blind I'm blind!


----------



## 85metal (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah right her clit is as big as a penis


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 7, 2011)

Pahlevan said:


> Yeah, I can tell by the size of her clit/cock!!!


 

no shit its like a mini peniis she probably pisses standing up


----------



## Laborer (Dec 7, 2011)

Nope 
She makes my outie go innie


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> she is sexy..


 

please say ur joking wp


----------



## lostsoul (Dec 7, 2011)

Im with WP on this. Me rosy n chyna went at it a few times, specially in her playboy. Im sick and I know it.


----------



## gamma (Dec 7, 2011)

Jus goes to show how bad steroid use is , if you will star in  a porn but not admit to using them ..lol  WTF ..is this a joke


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanna see the porn!

I'm curios...not bi-curious. I'm wondering who sticks who?


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 7, 2011)

LMAO....she can say whatever she wants, her dickoris says otherwise


----------



## Mudge (Dec 7, 2011)

Backdoor to Chyna, but what is the movie about???


----------



## meow (Dec 7, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Backdoor to Chyna, but what is the movie about???



More importantly, what lies beyond Chyna's backdoor?


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 9, 2011)

I watched some of the clips online. She's definitely not diesel anymore, and a little more feminine looking. She sure banged & slobbed like a pro! The old boob job wasn't looking too good though.

I did tug my junk a little bit LOL but not good enough to finish to. Hey what can I say, I'm a horny old goat on a lot of testosterone!


----------



## .V. (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course not.  She's just naturally bigger, stronger, and more muscular than most men.  Hell, until she did playboy, I thought she was a man.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Dec 9, 2011)

lmfao  denial is a MF


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

kljoamodpfjg lol


----------



## thegenius (Dec 9, 2011)

Death by snoo snoo, she's a giant amazonian


----------



## Pony (Dec 10, 2011)

Pahlevan said:


> Yeah, I can tell by the size of her clit/cock!!!



HAHA!  Chynas baby dick is all natural?!  Maybe the woman is seriously a hermaphrodite and didnt luck out like Jamie Lynn Curtis.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 10, 2011)

who's the girl she's holding in that pic up top? I wanna see more of her


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> who's the girl she's holding in that pic up top? I wanna see more of her



miss kitty


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 10, 2011)

The 1990's when everyone in professional sports was using performance enhancing drugs, including grandpa.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Backdoor to Chyna, but what is the movie about???



Infiltrating the People's Republic to get a deeper understanding of the influence of Mao on the current generation?


----------



## cschaaf (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard it was all muscletech... But in all seriousness though, who wants to see her do porn with meathangers and a mini- penis


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Infiltrating the People's Republic to get a deeper understanding of the influence of Mao on the current generation?



Either that, or how the release of Hong Kong back to China has influenced its current economic renaissance? hmmm!


----------

